# What are height requirements of a residential supply service drop?



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

(B) Vertical Clearance for Overhead Service Conductors.
Overhead service conductors, where not in excess of
600 volts, nominal, shall have the following minimum
clearance from final grade:
(1) 3.0 m (10 ft) — at the electrical service entrance to
buildings, also at the lowest point of the drip loop of
the building electrical entrance, and above areas or
sidewalks accessible only to pedestrians, measured
from final grade or other accessible surface only for
service-drop cables supported on and cabled together
with a grounded bare messenger where the voltage
does not exceed 150 volts to ground
(2) 3.7 m (12 ft) — over residential property and driveways,
and those commercial areas not subject to truck
traffic where the voltage does not exceed 300 volts to
ground
(3) 4.5 m (15 ft) — for those areas listed in the 3.7-m (12-ft)
classification where the voltage exceeds 300 volts to
ground
(4) 5.5 m (18 ft) — over public streets, alleys, roads, parking
areas subject to truck traffic, driveways on other
than residential property, and other land

230.26 Point of Attachment. The point of attachment of
the service-drop conductors to a building or other structure
shall provide the minimum clearances as specified in 230.9
and 230.24. In no case shall this point of attachment be less
than 3.0 m (10 ft) above finished grade.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm curious k_buz....does this information apply to POCO owned wires as well?


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

How low is low, I believe our POCO wants around 12' if it is over grass accessible only to pedestrians.

Older house probably means different rules then today rules.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

nowwhatnapster said:


> I recently purchased a home in Connecticut under cl-p service area. My house inspector pointed out that the service drop was very low and I should call to have it raised.
> 
> I do plan on making that call, however, I have some concerns about how they may fix it. My house is located on a hill and the utility poll is at the base of the hill. It does not look like they will be able to pull the wire taught/raise it given the physical limitations. What would the utility company do in a situation like this? Would they plop a new poll down in the middle of my yard? That would suck... I'd rather pay to have the line buried in the ground if that is the case.


First off, does it 'look' low, or is it low? Personally, if its not over a driveway, and is pretty close to 10' above grade I wouldn't lose much sleep over it. A picture is worth a thousand words though.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

zappa said:


> I'm curious k_buz....does this information apply to POCO owned wires as well?


Simplest answer is, no. But they have a hand book that follows the NEC pretty close though, I'm going to post some pics in a minute.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

stickboy1375 said:


> First off, does it 'look' low, or is it low? Personally, if its not over a driveway, and is pretty close to 10' above grade I wouldn't lose much sleep over it. A picture is worth a thousand words though.


FULLY agree, especially since this all started from a home inspector's report. 
I bet it is nothing.


nowwhatnapster,
Bottom line: THIS IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY. Don't think a call to the POCO will magically make the issue go away.
The CUSTOMER is responsible for making sure the point of attachment is high enough to maintain clearances. This is why some homes have mast services and some don't.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Here are CL&P's overhead service requirements, I live in Connecticut by the way, so I'm familiar with CL&P.


----------



## nowwhatnapster (Oct 26, 2008)

Great information guys. Thanks for taking the time to post.

Yes, the power line are in fact low. I was just outside today with a friend of about 5'6" height and the line was no more than 2' to 3' above his head. I can say that is accurate to 10% margin of error. To put it in another perspective, the lowest point on the power lines is a hair below the cable/phone drop that runs to the same utility pole. The cable drop is mounted about foot lower on the house too.

Side note: My house inspector knew my wife when she was a kid so he did an A+ job.

My best friend is also a licensed electrian, but I try not to bug him too much which is why I'm on here asking questions. I did speak with him today briefly and he confirmed what I have heard here. I believe he said a mast or utility poll may be required. If its a mast, it will need to be inspected and there is a possibility the existing drop wire may be too short and need to be replaced at my expense.

Does anyone know what sort of expense it might be to dig a trench and have the drop run under ground? I would say its about a 45' - 50' straight run to the poll.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

nowwhatnapster said:


> Yes, the power line are in fact low. I was just outside today with a friend of about 5'6" height and the line was no more than 2' to 3' above his head. I can say that is accurate to 10% margin of error. *To put it in another perspective, the lowest point on the power lines is a hair below the cable/phone drop* that runs to the same utility pole. *The cable drop is mounted about foot lower on the house too.*


If this is the case then it may just be a matter of tightening the service drop. It should NOT be lower than the phone/CATV, especially since both mounting points are higher than the CATV to begin with.
In most cases this is something your POCO would do for free.






nowwhatnapster said:


> ......... and there is a possibility the existing drop wire may be too short and need to be replaced at my expense.


99.9% of the time this is not true. The drop is the POCO's responsibility and they will replace or work on it at their expense. Even if it is short.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

nowwhatnapster said:


> Great information guys. Thanks for taking the time to post.
> 
> Yes, the power line are in fact low. I was just outside today with a friend of about 5'6" height and the line was no more than 2' to 3' above his head. I can say that is accurate to 10% margin of error. To put it in another perspective, the lowest point on the power lines is a hair below the cable/phone drop that runs to the same utility pole. The cable drop is mounted about foot lower on the house too.


On my house, the CATV, telco and power are mounted at the same height. The lowest line is no less than 10 feet from the ground, going across the yard, it increases to 15 feet, then 3/4 20 feet above the yard. We got lucky when the Poco was going around raising drops, we got ours raised, due to it was at ten feet. All I had to do was be nice and ask and they did it with no prob.

My next door neighbors is still drooping on her garage along with her telco & catv, due to the PoCo thought that no one lived there and thought that there was no reason to raise at this time.


----------

